# Boas > Anacondas >  Fun with Big Girl

## motiszm

Took Big Girl out today, she's getting heavy!

----------


## hypnotixdmp

How long is she? I think mines only Luke 5-6 ft

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2

----------

